# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Khởi động cập nhật hôm nay sẽ là khuyến mãi tại những vùng biển nổi tiếng của Việt Nam như: Mũi Né, Nha Trang... cho những ngày đầu hè sắp tới. Điểm đến thành phố tình yêu Verona - Ý ngay sau đó sẽ là cơ hội cho chúng ta đến thăm ngôi nhà, nhân chứng trong chuyện tình lãng mạn của Romeo - Juliet, nghe thập hấp dẫn phải không nào?  :Smile:  Cuối cùng là tour Cần Thơ - Phú Quốc, Mai Châu - Mộc Châu, Hồng Kông, Malaysia sẽ dành tặng cho các bạn đang tìm kiếm một tour du lịch giá tốt.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Làng Spa Resort, Kê Gà - “Trọn gói lãng mạn”*

Giá: 5.000.000 VND/gói/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở tại Bungalow hoặc Villa Ocean View (bao gồm các bữa ăn sáng)1 bữa ăn tối lãng mạn với hoa và rượu vangTrọn gói massage Romantic cho 2 người tại SpaĐi dạo rừng và cây sến thiêng trong rừng thuộc Làng SpaTham gia lớp học yogaGiảm 10% cho các dịch vụ ăn uống , 20% cho các dịch vụ Spa ngoài gói đã kể trênGiá đã bao gồm 5% phí dịch vụ, chưa bao gồm 10% thuế VAT

Chương trình áp dụng đến 15/3/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Hoàng Ngọc Resort, Mũi Né - “Get-away package”*

Giá: 180$ net/phòng/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Superior Garden View với buffet sáng hàng ngày tại nhà hàng1 bữa ăn trưa hoặc tối cho 2 ngườiGiảm 20% cho Food & Beverages, 20% cho mini bar ở trong phòngGiảm 30% cho dịch vụ giặt ủi & massage (không bao gồm outdoor massage)

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 26/4/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Century Riverside Hotel Huế - “Gói khuyến mãi nghỉ dưỡng và ẩm thực”*

Giá: 2.650.000 VND/gói

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm lưu trú tại phòng Deluxe Riverview dành cho 2 người1 bữa cơm tối món Huế, 2 bữa buffet sáng cho 2 người tại nhà hàng TerraceTrà, cafe, hoa và giỏ trái cây đặt phòng, 2 chai nước hàng ngàyTặng 2 phiếu giảm giá dịch vụ gồm:
Giảm 10% dịch vụ tại Century SpaGiảm 10% dịch vụ ăn uống tại tất cả nhà hàng/quầy bar của khách sạn, dịch vụ giặt làGiảm giá 10% khi đăng ký các chương trình tham quan citytour tại tour desk của khách sạnThuế và phí phục vụ

* Lưu ý: Phụ thu vào dịp Lễ

Chương trình áp dụng đến 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Yasaka Sai Gon Nha Trang Resort Hotel & Spa*

Giá: 2.499.000 VND/người (2 người/phòng)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm ở phòng Seaview guest với buffet sáng hàng ngàyĐón tiễn sân bay, nước uống chào đón2 bữa tối và 1 bữa trưa tại nhà hàng của khách sạnTour khám phá đảo (bao gồm bữa trưa)Miễn phí giặt 1 bộ đồ/người, sử dụng hồ bơi & gym, sun-lounger, khăn tại bãi biển YasakaMiễn phí thưởng thức âm nhạc truyền thống biểu diễn hàng đêm

Chương trình áp dụng từ 20/2 - 20/12/2012 (không áp dụng vào các ngày 30/4, 1/5 và 2/9/2012)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

*Palm Garden Resort, Hội An - “Thiên đường lãng mạn”*

Giá: 8.500.000 VND++/2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Garden ViewPhòng được trang trí lung linh với nến, hoa, trái cây và bánh ngọt vào ngày khách đếnĂn sáng dành cho 2 người tại nhà hàng Terrace Cafe hoặc được phục vụ riêng tại phòngĐưa và đón miễn phí từ sân bay Đà Nẵng về khu nghỉ mát và ngược lạiBữa tối với thực đơn hải sản đặc biệt với rượu Champage được phục vụ riêng trên bờ biển hoặc trong khu vườn xanh mát của khu nghỉ1/2 ngày sử dụng xe đạp dành cho 2 người1 voucher trị giá 500.000 VND cho các dịch vụ Spa hoặc massage, quà tặng đặc biệt trước khi trả phòngGiảm 15% giá dịch vụ tour du lịch, 10% giá thức ăn và đồ uốngXe đưa đón từ khu nghỉ đến phố cổ Hội An theo lịch trình

* Lưu ý: Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình được áp dụng đến 31/12/2012 (không áp dụng đồng thời với những khuyến mãi khác)

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Verona, Ý - Thành phố tình yêu*

Vẫn còn rất nhiều tên gọi cho thành phố này như: “thành phố màu hồng”, “thành phố đá” nhưng cái tên mỹ miều nhất chắc hẳn vẫn là “thành phố tình yêu”, vì địa danh này gắn liền với câu chuyện tình nổi tiếng của Romeo và Juliet, đến đây bạn sẽ được ghé thăm ngôi nhà kỷ niệm, đấu trường La Mã và nhiều địa điểm vô cùng hấp dẫn nữa. Nếu đang tìm kiếm một nơi lạ để đi du lịch, thì đừng bỏ qua thành phố Verona nha các bạn.  :Smile:  

* Hotel Sud Point*

Giá: từ 59 USD

Không nằm ở trung tâm thành phố, cách khoảng 10 - 15 phút đi xe nhưng khách sạn này được đánh giá là rất sạch sẽ, nhân viên nhiệt tình và thân thiện, giá cả lại phải chăng nữa. Rất thích hợp cho các bạn muốn tiết kiệm chi phí  :Smile: 

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*La Grotta Hotel*

Giá: từ 85 USD

Khách sạn sở hữu một không gian cực kỳ dễ thương, thích hợp cho những bạn có nhu cầu lưu trú một nơi thoáng mát và thoải mái.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## cucgach1

Kể từ khi mở biên giới của mình để du lịch vào cuối những năm 1980, Việt Nam đã trở thành một điểm đến vô cùng phổ biến. Tuy nhiên, đất nước vẫn còn khá nguyên vẹn như một điểm đến du lịch trong khu vực Đông Nam Á và nắm giữ nhiều điều bất ngờ dễ chịu cho du khách lần đầu.


Vietnam Budget Tour, Vietnam Travel Tours
Việt Nam có hơn 3.000 km bờ biển, hầu hết trong số đó được lót bằng những bãi biển cát cung cấp một vị trí tuyệt vời cho các ngày nghỉ bãi biển lặn scuba và thư giãn. Những ngọn đồi xa xôi của miền Bắc Việt Nam trên biên giới Trung Quốc là nhà của hơn 40 dân tộc dân tộc thiểu số. Trong nhiều trường hợp các nền văn hóa và lối sống của các nhóm này vẫn không thay đổi trong nhiều thế kỷ và khám phá khu vực này cung cấp một cái nhìn thoáng qua hiếm hoi của châu Á chưa được khám phá.


Vietnam Resort, Resort In Vietnam
Việt Nam là một điểm đến kỳ nghỉ an toàn, an toàn và thú vị. Khí hậu chính trị và kinh tế ổn định và đất nước này đã được tại hòa bình trong hơn 25 năm. Đất nước này sở hữu một di sản độc đáo lịch sử vẫn còn bằng chứng ngày hôm nay. Từ tháp Chàm Hindu theo phong cách của miền Trung Việt Nam của Hoàng thành Huế (theo mô hình trên Tử Cấm Thành ở Bắc Kinh) và kiến ​​trúc tân cổ điển Pháp của Hà Nội. Nghệ thuật và văn hóa Việt sôi động và phát triển mạnh với các nghệ sĩ trẻ Việt Nam được công nhận quốc tế cho công việc của họ. Gồ ghề ở phía tây bắc của dãy núi đủ cao nó không phải là không biết cho nó tuyết vào dịp Noel. Đi bộ lên núi Fansipan - đỉnh cao nhất của Đông Dương - là một thách thức thực sự cho ngay cả những TREKKER hardiest.


Khách sạn và khu nghỉ dưỡng của Việt Nam đang nhanh chóng trở thành công nhận là một số trong những tốt nhất trên thế giới, một thành tích khá năm hoặc sáu năm trước đây không có khách sạn năm sao trong cả nước ở tất cả. Ngày nay du khách có thể chơi golf vào các khóa học quốc tế tiêu chuẩn, thư giãn trên bãi biển tuyệt vời cát, tận hưởng những tiện nghi đẳng cấp thế giới khách sạn ở TP Hồ Chí Minh và tại Hà Nội, và thậm chí tìm thấy mức độ thoải mái và phong cách cao ở một số địa điểm của Việt Nam xa hơn. 


Resort In HoiAn
Nhân dân Việt Nam là một số thân thiện bạn có thể gặp phải bất cứ nơi nào ở châu Á và nụ cười chân thật của họ là một bộ nhớ lâu dài cho khách truy cập gần như tất cả. Thật vậy, nó không phải là không phổ biến cho tổng số người lạ được mời vào một ngôi nhà tư nhân để chia sẻ một bữa ăn hay một tách trà. UNESCO đã công nhận tầm quan trọng của các trang web riêng biệt tại Việt Nam và đã ban cho tình trạng di sản thế giới Vịnh Hạ Long, Hội An, Mỹ Sơn, các hang động Phong Nga và thành phố Imperial Huế.


Công ty TNHH Du lịch và Thương mại dịch vụ Scandivina
Số 20, Ngõ 166, Trần Duy Hùng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội, Việt Nam
Tel: +84-4-6295 5324 
Fax: +84-4-3783 4538 
tin nhắn SMS: +84-9-8806-2680 / +84-9-1206-2962

----------


## kha.phuthinh

upppppppppppppppp

----------

